# En-route heating



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi,try my en-route heating today,think i did it right,turned gas on held the green button on ,on the reg for 3 secords,went in turned first dile to gas and the secord dile to the flame sign,then set the temp to 5 ,then started the engine,everything seemed to come through after about 5 min,i tryed to turn on the 12v power button but it did nothing as this is what i was told,but the fan still worked(as the engine was running the fan?),am i doing it right ,as i dont want to muck anything up. :? the book doent explain it to well,please advise me,cheers all.Matt :?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

hero said:


> Hi,try my en-route heating today,think i did it right,turned gas on held the green button on ,on the reg for 3 secords,went in turned first dile to gas and the secord dile to the flame sign,then set the temp to 5 ,then started the engine,everything seemed to come through after about 5 min,i tryed to turn on the 12v power button but it did nothing as this is what i was told,but the fan still worked(as the engine was running the fan?),am i doing it right ,as i dont want to muck anything up. :? the book doent explain it to well,please advise me,cheers all.Matt :?


The fan was being run by the habitation battery 12v which is a permanent feed and is not interupted by the UK sytem which disconnects the habitation battery from the 12v domestics whilst the engine is running.

You are doing nothing wrong - it works that way.


----------

